# Combining several continuous pictures into one...



## bjorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I'm new to this forum, and somewhat new to photography...  I was wondering how I can use my computer to "overlap" several action photos taken at the same place, so that you can see the subject "moving" in just 1 picture.  I know that what I am asking is hard to understand, so here is a link to an image that portrays what I am trying to ask better than me  : 

http://www.canyon.com/heroes/rob_j/wallpaper/RobJ-1024x768-01.jpg

I have a Mac, and use Aperature 2... 

Thanks already

Bjorn


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

You probably need to use a software that will allow laying...so that you can 'layer' on image over another, and so on.

There are a few ways you could do it.  One would be to carefully cut out your subject from each shot, then copy/paste the subject onto a background layer.  With something like the example, you probably wouldn't need to cut them out carefully, just the general area around him.  
Another way would be to layer all the shots, without cutting them out...then use 'layer masks' to hide/un-hide the multiple subjects.  You could also erase parts of the layers but masking is a better option than erasing (if you software has masking).


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 9, 2009)

I would use the layer mask option as Big Mike said. 

It will save you a lot of time and cutting out. If your image's are taken on a tripod and the background is exactly the same in each image you should be able cut out and leave enough to use a mask to blend in to the image. 

If you dont leave enough you end up with a load of fiddly work again


----------

